# [H] play vanilla Sisters suchen Spielerinnen



## Faulbeere (30. April 2008)

Die play vanilla Sisters suchen noch immer Mitglieder! Wir sind inzwischen über 40 Mädels und freuen uns über jede Kandidatin. Level und Erfahrung ist egal. Wir sind eine starke Community OHNE _Zickenterror_ und haben Charaktere in allen Stufen! Natürlich haben wir auch unseren eigenen TS-Channel, wo es immer sehr lustig zu geht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier die wichtigsten Fakten:

Die play vanilla Sisters…

    * …sind nur Frauen
    * …sind auf dem Server Antonidas unterwegs
    * …stehen auf der richtigen Seite: Für die Horde!^^
    * …wollen vor allem Spaß haben beim miteinander Leveln, beim Allies im PvP verdreschen und beim Raiden
    * …nehmen sich aber nicht zu ernst

Jede Spielerin ist willkommen, die…

    * …den respektvollen Umgang miteinander schätzt
    * …ein Teamplayer ist
    * …ihr Wissen auch gerne mit Anfängerinnen teilt
    * …und den TS-Stimmen-Test “besteht”^^

*Mehr Infos findet Ihr hier und in unserem Forum - dort könnt Ihr Euch auch bewerben.*

Also nicht schüchtern sein Mädels, kommt uns besuchen, stellt uns Fragen und werdet eine Sister!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (4. Mai 2008)

inzwischen können wir 50 Accounts mit 63 Chars verbuchen... und wir wollen MEHR ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulbeere (9. Mai 2008)

Jetzt sind wir beinahe 70! Die Rekrutierung läuft aber nach wie vor...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (14. Mai 2008)

*mal wieder hochhzieh*
69 Accounts


----------



## Faulbeere (20. Mai 2008)

83 Accounts! Wer sich jetzt anmeldet, könnte die 100erste Sister werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monasaxx (20. Mai 2008)

gibts bei 100 eine Sister gratis für uns Männer?^^


----------



## Gamerhenne (31. Mai 2008)

gratis ? *fg*

wir suchen übrigens immer noch und jeder Zeit Mitgliederinnen


----------



## Gamerhenne (8. Juni 2008)

*püsch*


----------

